# Crash?



## NachtkindFX (14. März 2008)

Hmm, Zufall oder nicht...

Habe grad ne Runde "Two Worlds" gespielt, um zu schauen inwieweit die Angezeigte Zeit in meinem Profil übereinstimmt.

In diesen Zeitraum fiel wohl auch der neue Patch vom Client, auf jeden fall war der Client nach dem Beenden von Two Worlds nicht mehr am Laufen.

Meine Debuglogs sind leider Leer :/

Hatte das Problem bisher nicht, denke halt, dass es am Patch lag.

Checkt der Client zwischendurch ob es Updates gab und könnte deswegen Crashen? Oder Zufall?

Mfg

NachtkindFX

< EDIT >

Args sollte eigentlich in den Feedback Beitrag!


----------



## Regnor (14. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Hmm, Zufall oder nicht...
> 
> Habe grad ne Runde "Two Worlds" gespielt, um zu schauen inwieweit die Angezeigte Zeit in meinem Profil übereinstimmt.
> 
> ...




egal@edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein, der client prüft nur beim starten ob es eine neue Version gibt und das er einfach so ausgeht ist schon arg merkwürdig


----------



## NachtkindFX (14. März 2008)

Hmm

Hab jetzt mal Logs gekramt incl. den Windows Ereignisanzeigen... nichts zu sehen.

Evtl. hat Windows das Icon einfach nicht mehr angezeigt und ich habs im Taskmanager übersehen, dass es doch noch lief.

In dem Fall müsste er ja die 1,5 Std Two Worlds meinem Spielzeit Konto gutschreiben.

Werd es mal beobachten.

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## NachtkindFX (16. März 2008)

Kurzes Feedback dazu...

Die Spielzeit von Freitag ist nicht dazu gekommen.

Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass Blasc beim Start von Two Worlds lief.

Bleiben also nur 2 Möglichkeiten.

Entweder hab ich den Client in Geistiger Umnachtung vor dem Start von Two Worlds geschlossen. ( Hatte vorher noch noch was damit rumgespielt. )

Oder Windows hat es gefressen. ( Hab ja die Beta von Sp3 drauf).

Wir werden es Vermutlich nie erfahren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

